# [ODMP] East Palo Alto Police Department, California ~ January 7, 2006



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

A Officer with the East Palo Alto Police Department was killed in the line of duty on January 7, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18115*


----------

